# Awk hexumwandlung



## victorinox (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ist es (einfach) möglich in awk oder nawk (nicht gawk) eine Umwandlung von einer Hex-Zahl in eine Dezimal-Zahl zu machen? Gibt es dort z.B. die Möglichkleit mit printf? Ich bekomme es leider nicht hin.

Danke für Tips.

ciao,
victorinox


----------



## Navy (23. Mai 2007)

http://groups.google.de/group/comp....+hex+to+decimal&rnum=3&hl=de#59abf28127da9fcc

nich mal 30sekunden bei google


----------

